# Privatgewässer



## Acryllic (8. März 2007)

Ein Bekannter von mir besitzt ein Grundstück im Wald, zu dem ein schöner, recht unberührter Weiher gehört. Er angelt dort zwar nicht selbst, aber er hat mir angeboten dort zu angeln, wenn ich lust dazu habe.
Meine Frage wäre jetzt: Wie sind die rechtlichen Bestimmungen an einem Privatgewässer auf einem Privatgrundstück ?
Die normalen Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße werden dort wohl genauso gelten, wie an jedem anderen Weiher in meinem Bundesland.
Wie sieht es aber mit einem Angelerlaubnisschein (Tagesschein) aus ? Muss mein Bekannter mir eine Angelerlaubnis schriftlich erteilen (also in der Form, in der ein Tagesschein zu sein hat) oder ist es egal, da ich mit seiner Erlaubnis auf seinem Grundstück bin.
Dürfte ich überhaupt auf diesem Grundstück kontrolliert werden, von jemandem, der nicht ausdrücklich die Erlaubnis des Besitzers hat dieses zu betreten ?

Nebenbei: Ich bin natürlich im Besitz eines gültigen Angelfischereischeins.


----------



## Goettinger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

ich würde mal sagen das dich dort nicht einfach so jemand kontrollieren kann weil es ein privatgrundstück ist.. von welchem verein sollte der kontrolleur denn sein?! ;-)

ausserdem: wo kein kläger, da kein richter!


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Ich denke mal, daß es besser wäre wenn Dir Dein Bekannter ein formloses Schreiben aufsetzt- ähnlich einer Vollmacht- 

Sein Briefkopf - Nähere Bezeichnung der Parzelle bzw. des Grundstückes- 
- Deine Person namentlich erwähnt+ evtl. Anzahl von Mitanglern - und vlt. eine Befugniss / Beauftragung Unbefugte Personen vom Weiher oder Grundstück verweisen zu dürfen (Schwimmende Kinder, Schwarzangler o.ä).

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß es sich bei dem Grundstück nicht um sog. "Befriedetes Besitztum" handelt (kein umfassender Zaun oder anderweitige Einschränkung der Zugangsmöglichkeit) und somit tatsächlich von Jedermann betreten werden kann.
Also kann man davon ausgehen, daß u.U. mal ein Förster, Waldarbeiter oder, was noch wahrscheinlicher ist, ein Anderer aus dem Freundeskreis Deines Bekannten, auftaucht.
Von daher ist es immer besser, wenn man sich gegenüber Anderen (unbekannten) Personen legitimieren kann. 
Vermeidet Stress!


----------



## Acryllic (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

@Goettinger:
Hmm, nach diesem Prinzip bräuchte ich dann aber auch überhaupt keinen Angelschein und müsste auch keinerlei Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße einhalten ...

Ein Privatgrunstück/gewässer  kann ja nicht ein Freifahrtsschein alles selbst zu bestimmen ... (als Besitzer)


----------



## NorbertF (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Nein du brauchst keine weitere Erlaubnis in Schriftform.
Niemand darf dich kontrollieren ausser der Polizei. Aber den Fischereischein hast du ja.
Wenn der Teich sein EIgentum ist, nicht nur das Fischereirecht gepachtet, dann gelten eigentlich auch keine Schonzeiten und Masse. Könnte ja ein Zuchtteich sein zB. Da gelten auch keine. Oder im Gartenteich 
So kenn ich das zumindest, Jurist bin ich keiner.


----------



## Goettinger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

so mein ich das auch! dich darf dort keiner kontrollieren ausser polizei..deshalb : wo kein kläger, da kein richter!


----------



## Acryllic (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Ich konnte keine Antwort auf diese Frage im Gesetzestext finden. Da es sich so anhört, als ob alle Gesetze grundsätzlich an allen Weihern gelten.
Werde mir von meinem Bekannten eine schriftliche Vollmacht geben lassen oder lasse ihn einfach mal mitgehen.


----------



## Goettinger (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

wird das beste sein! ausserdem musste nich alleine am wasser hocken..das macht dann eh mehr spaß.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



Acryllic schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
> Ich konnte keine Antwort auf diese Frage im Gesetzestext finden. Da es sich so anhört, als ob alle Gesetze grundsätzlich an allen Weihern gelten.
> Werde mir von meinem Bekannten eine schriftliche Vollmacht geben lassen oder lasse ihn einfach mal mitgehen.



zu den fischereigesetzen der einzelnen bundesländer gibt es meistens noch zusätzliche fischereiverordnungen.deswegen kann man hier keine einheitliche antwort geben je nach bundesland eben andere regelungen.deine zuständige fischereibehörde müßte dir aber auskunft geben können falls du es nicht aus den entsprechenden verordnungen oder gesetzen entnehmen kannst.

gruß antonio


----------



## Hefti (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Moinsen
Da dein Freund der Besitzer des Weihers und des umgebenden Grundstücks ist, liegt es an ihm, dir ne Erlaubnis auszustellen.
Aber es reicht seine mündliche Erlaubnis.
Ich würde aber die Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße, die das Land vorschreibt, einhalten, da sie ja dem Wohle der Fische gelten.
Meine Familie hatte selbst mal einen Teich über 12 Jahre gepachtet und wir haben das so gemacht, wie ich es gerade beschrieben habe.
Wenn dein Freund damit einverstanden ist, kannst du ja auch ein bißchen das Gewässer pflegen. Mit Besatz, Anpflanzungen, usw.
Zur Zeit darf ich auch am Teich eines Freundes angeln. Er hat es mir und drei Kumpels erlaubt. Wir haben dann ein paar Fische eingesetzt und Schilf angepflanzt.
Da der Teich einen zu großen Hechtbestand hatte, haben wir viele Hecht rausgefangen und in andere Gewässer umgesetzt. Natürlich mit der Erlaubnis des jeweiligen Besitzers, bzw. Pächters.
Der Teich weißt nun einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand und zwei schöne Schilfflächen aus.
Und das ist ja nicht nur zum Vorteil des Gewässer, sondern auch zu unserem.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

In Schleswig-Holstein ist dies ganz klar geregelt.

Bei allen Gewässern über 0,5 Ha brauchst Du einen Jahresfischereischein, und wenn es ein Privatgewässer ist benötigst Du zusätzlich einen Erlaubnisschein von dem Fischereiberechtigten. Form ist für schleswig-Holstein als schriftlich vorgesehen. Selbst der Inhalt ist genau vorgeschrieben.

Dies kann in allen Bundesländern völlig anders geregelt sein.

Und über die Brücke: "wo keine Kläger, da kein Richter", würde ich auch nicht gehen. Denn da spricht folgendes entgegen: "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht"!

Also genau die Fischereigesetze des Bundeslandes, mit den dazugehörenden Verordnungen durchlesen, sonst kann so etwas teuer werden.#h


----------



## Acryllic (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Natürliche werde ich die Landesverordnungen einhalten.
Es gibt einen guten Grund dafür, dass sie existieren und sie sorgen dafür, dass auch in kommenden Jahren dort noch Fische sind |supergri
Aber ich wusste nicht, dass sie überhaupt irgendwo NICHT gelten...


----------



## Acryllic (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Hmm, also ich komme aus Rheinland-Pfalz, um es einfacher zu machen 
Aber wer soll mich kontrolieren, wenn niemand das Privatgrundstück betreten darf, ausser der Polizei ?
Bei uns gibt es auch genau festgeschriebene Tagesscheininhalte, allerdings konnte ich nichtherausfinden, wo und wann diese benötigt werden


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



Acryllic schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich komme aus Rheinland-Pfalz, um es einfacher zu machen
> Aber wer soll mich kontrolieren, wenn niemand das Privatgrundstück betreten darf, ausser der Polizei ?
> Bei uns gibt es auch genau festgeschriebene Tagesscheininhalte, allerdings konnte ich nichtherausfinden, wo und wann diese benötigt werden


 
Jeder Kontrollberechtigte, im Zweifel mit Zurhilfenahme der Polizei. Auch dies ist in den Fischereigesetzen geregelt.


----------



## Hefti (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Moinsen
Wer ist denn in diesem Fall ein Kontrollberechtigter?
Eigentlich nur sein Freund.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## antonio (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Wer ist denn in diesem Fall ein Kontrollberechtigter?
> Eigentlich nur sein Freund.
> 
> ...



polizei fischereiaufsicht

gruß antonio


----------



## Acryllic (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen. 
Gibt es nicht einen Landesfischereibeauftragten, der 
für alle Gewässer zuständig ist ?


----------



## Hefti (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Moinsen
Polizei war mir klar. Aber ich wusste nicht, dass die Fischereiaufsicht auch für Privatgewässer zuständig ist.
Und woher wollen die wissen, ob man nun schwarz angelt, die mündliche Erlaubnis der Besitzers/Pächters hat, oder gar selbst Besitzer/Pächter ist?


MfG
Hefti


----------



## antonio (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Polizei war mir klar. Aber ich wusste nicht, dass die Fischereiaufsicht auch für Privatgewässer zuständig ist.
> Und woher wollen die wissen, ob man nun schwarz angelt, die mündliche Erlaubnis der Besitzers/Pächters hat, oder gar selbst Besitzer/Pächter ist?
> 
> ...



besitzer und pächter haben entsprechende dokumente als nachweis. wie die jemandem eine erlaubnis für ihre gewässer erteilen können ist in den entsprechenden fischereigesetzen und verordnungen geregelt.also da nachschauen oder wie schon gesagt bei den behörden erkundigen.

gruß antonio


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



Hefti schrieb:


> Moinsen
> Polizei war mir klar. Aber ich wusste nicht, dass die Fischereiaufsicht auch für Privatgewässer zuständig ist.
> Und woher wollen die wissen, ob man nun schwarz angelt, die mündliche Erlaubnis der Besitzers/Pächters hat, oder gar selbst Besitzer/Pächter ist?
> MfG
> Hefti


Jeder, der die Fischerei ausübt ist Ausweispflichtig. Kann er die Berechtigung nicht nachweisen, dann ist ein Bußgeld auf jeden Fall schon einmal fällig. Ist wie beim Autofahren. Es Besteht die Pflich seien Erlaubnisscheine mitzuführen. Dafür haben wir sogar bei uns im Verein im Bußgeldkatlog 50,-€ für veranschlagt.

Rausreden ist nicht!


----------



## Hefti (8. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Moinsen
Uff, das hab ich nicht gewusst.
Also, wenn man als Besitzer/Pächter nicht seine Papiere mithat, muss man erstmal zahlen.
Find ich irgendwie komisch.
Aber das ist doch nur Theorie. In der Praxis ist mir das noch nie passiert und ich angel seit 1988 an Privatgewässern, natürlich mit Berechtigung.
Aber ich will auch nicht vom kleinen, verschlafenen Emsland auf das große Deutschland schließen.
Danke für die Infos, hab ich mal wieder was gelernt.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## rainerle (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Ne Hefti, konnteste bisher auch nicht hören, ist nämlich Quatsch mit Soße. Zeig mir den GewässerBesitzer/Eigentümer, der für sein Gewässer am Gewässer stets einen Grundbuchauszug dabei hat und dann noch die Beglaubigung, dass er für dieses seinem Gewässer auch die Fischrechte innehält (ich lach mir gerade bei der Vorstellung einen wie der dann seine ganzen Doks auspackt, ähnlich dem alten Sparkassen-Spot: Mein Haus, Mein Auto, Mein Pferd etc.).

Fall1: Der Besitzer angelt
> Legitimierung durch Personalausweis und Fischereischein gegenüber der Polizei mit dem Hinweis das es sein Gewässer ist (die prüfen das dann auf dem Revier nach oder meist auch nicht). Frage: wer sollte dem Besitzer eine FE ausstellen? Er sich selbst = Blödsinn
Fall2: Ein Freund des Besitzers angelt
>  Perser, Fischereischein + schriftl. formlose Fischereierlaubnis des Fischereirechtinhabers für den Freund damit dieser sich  gegenüber der Polizei legitimieren kann
Fall3: ein staatl. Fischereiaufseher will kontrollieren
> in höflich bitten sich auszuweisen, dann breit grinsen und ihm sagen er solle doch bitte schleunigst das Privatgrundstück verlassen.
Fall4: Schonzeiten / Schonmaße
>können sehr leicht durch die Aussage, dass es sich hierbei um einen Aufzuchteich handelt ausser Kraft gesetzt werden.

Grundlagen: 
> Fischereigesetz Bayern
> AVFiG (Allg.Verordnung zum Fischereigesetz Bayern)

In anderen Bundesländern:
> kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies anders gehandhabt wird, weil 
a. Bayern relativ "enge" Vorschriften hat
b. das Besitzrecht (und das steht im Mittelpunkt, da der Weiher Privatgrund ist und auch die Fischrechte nicht anderweitig vergeben sind) im BGB geregelt ist, und demnach nicht jeder Hans auf fremden Boden rumlaufen kann und von jemandem verlangen kann irgendwelche Papiere auf den Tisch zu legen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

In Bayern ist die Angelegenheit mit Privatgewässern eindeutig geregelt:
Jeder der angelt, egal wo, unterliegt der Landesfischereiverordnung und den einschlägigen Gesetzen.
Somit gelten die Schonmaße und Schonzeiten, die Anzahl der erlaubten Handangeln (in Bayern 2 Stück), Fischereischein usw. 

Kontrollberechtigt ist auch auf Privatgrundstück die Polizei sowie die amtlichen Fischereiaufseher, bestellt von der zuständigen Behörde, wie Landratsamt oder Kreisverwaltungsreferat.

Angler, die am Wasser (auch Privatgeässer auf privatem Grundstück) fischend oder aber auch nur mit Angelausrüstung angetroffen werden, müssen einen Berechtigungsschein vom Pächter/Besitzer haben oder in dessen Begleitung sein.

#h


----------



## antonio (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Ne Hefti, konnteste bisher auch nicht hören, ist nämlich Quatsch mit Soße. Zeig mir den GewässerBesitzer/Eigentümer, der für sein Gewässer am Gewässer stets einen Grundbuchauszug dabei hat und dann noch die Beglaubigung, dass er für dieses seinem Gewässer auch die Fischrechte innehält (ich lach mir gerade bei der Vorstellung einen wie der dann seine ganzen Doks auspackt, ähnlich dem alten Sparkassen-Spot: Mein Haus, Mein Auto, Mein Pferd etc.).


hab ja auch nich behauptet daß der besitzer/pächter seinen pachtvertrag grundbuchauszug etc. dabei haben muß sondern nur das er anhand dieser doks einen nachweis erbringen kann bzw eine prüfung anhand dieser doks seitens der behörde durchgeführt werden kann.wer aber kein besitzer/pächter ist
möchte schon entsprechende doks dabeihaben.welche dokumente nötig sind hängt von den einzelnen verordnungen und gesetzen des jeweiligen bundeslandes ab.

gruß antonio


----------



## rainerle (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

ne, der Fischereiaufseher von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde hat keine privaten geschlossene Gewässer wie Angelweiher oder Karpfenweiher zu kontrollieren (wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn jeder Hansdampf mit seiner Marke an meinen Karpfenteichen auftaucht, die auf Privatgrund liegen und von mir irgendwelche Papiere sehen will - das kann die Polizei abba nicht der Typ mit der Marke, der wird des Grundstücks verwiesen). Des weiteren sind in der AVFiG expliziet Aufzuchtanlagen von den Mindest- u. Schonmaßen ausgeschlossen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: wenn Fischfang mit Handangel, dann nur mit Fischereischein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Rainer,

Ordnungsbehörden haben Zutritt (außer Polizei, eben z.B. Ordnungsamt, Fischereiaufseher, Gerichtsvollzieher, Veterinäramt) , ...
meist nicht gewußt, oft verdrängt  ...

Wir reden hier über einen Angelteich und nicht einen gewerblichen Aufzuchtteich? #c ...
Spätestens aber, sollte er gewerblich gemeldet sein und dein Gast stehst mit der Handangel da und fischt, hast Probleme 
... meist nicht gewußt, oft verdrängt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ordnungsbehörden haben Zutritt (außer Polizei, eben z.B. Ordnungsamt, Fischereiaufseher, Gerichtsvollzieher, Veterinäramt) , ...
> meist nicht gewußt, oft verdrängt  ...


Auch noch falsch: Die Ordnungsbehörden bzw. Ausführungskräfte haben im Zweifelsfall nur Zutritt *mit* der Polizei, da nur diese die ausführende Gewalt hat. Selbst Zoll, Datenschutz etc. benötigen immer ein paar Polizeibeamte dabei, sogar die Kripo fährt besser mit diesen. 
Auch der Fischereiaufseher darf im Zweifelsfall (bockiger Angler) gar nichts alleine. Nicht verdrängen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Auch noch falsch: Die Ordnungsbehörden bzw. Ausführungskräfte haben im Zweifelsfall nur Zutritt *mit* der Polizei, da nur diese die ausführende Gewalt hat. Selbst Zoll, Datenschutz etc. benötigen immer ein paar Polizeibeamte dabei, sogar die Kripo fährt besser mit diesen.
> Auch der Fischereiaufseher darf im Zweifelsfall (bockiger Angler) gar nichts alleine. Nicht verdrängen.


 

Jetzt fällt  es ja schon fast schon unter die Rubrik "Witziges und Lustiges"  |rolleyes ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

"Im Gegensatz zu fast allen anderen Personen oder Organen - mit wenigen Ausnahmen wie beispielsweise der Zollbehörden oder der Bundespolizeibehörden - ist der Polizei als Exekutivorgan des staatlichen Gewaltmonopols beim Einschreiten die Anwendung unmittelbarer Gewalt durch unmittelbaren Zwang innerhalb gesetzlicher Grenzen erlaubt."
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polizei

Besser informieren und nicht soviel meinen. 

Letzlich dürfen nur wenige Exekutivorgane tätig oder tätlich werden, gerade im Brechen von Hausrecht. :g


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Besser informieren und nicht soviel meinen.


 
Jetzt wirds tatsächlich lustig :q 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Letzlich dürfen nur wenige Exekutivorgane tätig oder tätlich werden, gerade im Brechen von Hausrecht. :g


 
eben, und die sagte ich doch #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Letzlich dürfen nur wenige Exekutivorgane tätig oder tätlich werden, gerade im Brechen von Hausrecht.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> eben, und die sagte ich doch #c


Das ist aber kein Fischereiaufseher, Veterinär oder so.
Wenn ich den von meinem Privatgrundstück hinunterkomplimentiere, dann hat er zu gehen, ganze egal was er sagt oder zeigt. Bei berechtigten Anliegen kann er mit einem Polizisten wiederkommen, dann sieht es anders aus, aber der Polizist ist dann für die Ausführung von Recht+Ordnung verantwortlich und wird sich meist geschickter dem Problem annehmen. Und ganz auf die Spitze getrieben brauchen die beiden einen richterlichen Hausdurchsuchungs+betretungsbefehl.

Als Gewässerpächter bist Du vom Fischergesetz eigentlich überall auch automatisch Dein eigener Fischereiaufseher und hast bestimmte Kontroll- und zusätzlich Hausrechte.

Berichtigung: Als bevorrechtigte Exekutivorgane gelten eben die weitgehenden Exekutivrechte für die uniformierte Landes-Schutzpolizei, Bereitschaftspolizei und Bundespolizei (ehemals Bundesgrenzschutz), sowie den uniformierten Zoll (gleichgestellt der Bundespolizei). Letztlich braucht genau aus dem Grund der nicht uniformierte Kommissar in Zivil auch den uniformierten Wachtmeister dabei, der die offensichtliche Exekutivgewalt hat. 
Desgleichen gilt ein noch drastischeres Exekutivrecht nur noch für uniformierte Soldaten auf Kasernen- und Militärgeländen, die dürfen sogar noch drastischer durchgreifen. 
Der Staat hat die Uniform als Repräsentation bestimmter Autoritäten ja nicht zum Spaß und Maskenball erfunden und auf wenige Gruppen begrenzt.

Und der Sonderfall "Gefahr im Verzug" http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gefahr_im_Verzug
wird sich auf irgendwelche Fischereifrage wie Angelschein oder Angelgebote auch kaum anwenden lassen.


"Seit einem Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts vom 20. Februar 2001 wird der Begriff der GiV im Bereich von Wohnungsdurchsuchungen sehr eng ausgelegt und muss einer jeweiligen Einzelfallprüfung standhalten. Die richterliche Anordnung einer Wohnungsdurchsuchung soll demnach die Regel, die nichtrichterliche die Ausnahme sein. GiV muss mit Tatsachen begründet werden, die auf den Einzelfall bezogen sind. Reine Spekulationen, hypothetische Erwägungen oder lediglich auf kriminalistische Alltagserfahrung gestützte, fallunabhängige Vermutungen reichen für die Prognose der GiV nicht aus.
Gerichte und Strafverfolgungsbehörden haben nach dieser Entscheidung im Rahmen des Möglichen tatsächliche und rechtliche Vorkehrungen zu treffen, damit die in der Verfassung vorgesehene Regelzuständigkeit des Richters auch in der Masse der Alltagsfälle gewahrt bleibt (Aushöhlung)."


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Letztlich braucht genau aus dem Grund der nicht uniformierte Kommissar in Zivil auch den uniformierten Wachtmeister dabei, der die offensichtliche Exekutivgewalt hat.


 
#x  Tja .. habe gerade einen  "Ersten Kriminalhauptkommisar" angerufen und ihm diese Mitteilung gemacht.
Antwort von ihm: "Ich soll meine Zeit doch anders nutzen als auf diesen Unsinn noch zu antworten."

Habs trotzdem noch getan ... und damit hat sich diese Rubrik "Witziges und Lustiges" für mich erledigt |supergri


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Darf ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben ???

Ihr redet hier dauernd von Besitzern .... meint aber Eigentümer.
Bitte unterscheidet da doch mal etwas genauer.

Und die Polizei darf auch nicht einfach so Privatgrundstücke betreten.

Letztlich werden "die" in solchen Fällen erst aktiv,wenn irgendwer dort
anruft und den Verdacht einer Straftat äussert oder sehr diensteifrige
Beamte von einer Straftat ausgehen,wenn Sie euch dort angeln sehen ....
es genügt aber in jedem Fall die mündl. Erlaubnis des Eigentümers (sofern dieser gleichzeitig Inhaber des Fischereirechtes ist) um dort zu angeln.

Um das Ganze mal realitätsnäher zu betrachten :

Herr X ruft deim "Dorfpolizisten" Meier an : " Hier angelt jemand bei meinen Nachbarn in sien Teich... glaub nich,dat der das darf.."

So,jetzt könnt ihr euch aussuchen was passiert :

a) Der Polizist greift zum Telefon,fordert SEK,MEK und BGS an ...

b) Der Polizist springt in den Dientswagen und braust mit Tatütata los um dich zu stellen

c) Der Polizist kennt sein Revier,greift zum Telefonhörer und erkundigt sich beim Grundeigentümer ob da wer angeln darf .....


Uli


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Letztlich werden "die" in solchen Fällen erst aktiv,wenn irgendwer dort
> anruft und den Verdacht einer Straftat äussert oder sehr diensteifrige
> Beamte von einer Straftat ausgehen,wenn Sie euch dort angeln sehen ....


 
Das ist doch klar #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ihr redet hier dauernd von Besitzern .... meint aber Eigentümer.
> Bitte unterscheidet da doch mal etwas genauer.


Ein Pächter ist aber Besitzer und hat das Hausrecht auf dem Grundstück! Der Eigentümer tritt die Rechte im Pachtvertrag nun gerade für eine bestimmte Zeit ab.



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Und die Polizei darf auch nicht einfach so Privatgrundstücke betreten.


genau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

@Toni_1962
Ein Gedankenspiel:

Wenn mich nachts im Wald 
a) 2 irgendwie merkwürdig gekleidete wie schrägste Ganoven (z.B. getarnte Poilzeizivilfahnder) aussehende Typen anhalten und ich fühle mich sogar wirklich bedroht dadurch, haben z.B. auch die Hand an der Waffe;

oder b) wenn mich nachts im Wald 2 in korrekter Poilzeiuniform gekleidete Leute, die eben wie Polizisten mit einem Polizeiauto aussehen und das tun was sie tun sollen, mich anhalten.

Was ist dann der Unterschied?

Was würde ein Richter sagen, wenn ich mich durch die Art der Bedrohung und vlt. sogar dämliche mißverständliche Bemerkungen dazu genötigt sähe mich notzuerwehren, z.B. als Jäger mit seinem Revolver, was wäre wenn der Jäger die 
a) 2 schrägen Typen umschießt oder die b) 2 Polizisten? 

Ich hoffe, Du (u.a.) sehen den Unterschied.


Und hier noch die Gesetzestexte dazu, für Angler auch nicht so unwichtig:

StGB § 32
Notwehr
(1) Wer eine Tat begeht, die durch Notwehr geboten ist, handelt nicht rechtswidrig.
(2) Notwehr ist die Verteidigung, die erforderlich ist, um einen gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden. 

BGB § 227
Notwehr
(1) Eine durch Notwehr gebotene Handlung ist nicht widerrechtlich.
(2) Notwehr ist diejenige Verteidigung, welche erforderlich ist, um einen gegenwärtigen rechtswidrigen Angriff von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden.

Achso: gerade das mit dem Verteidigungswillen lohnt sich für (uns) Angler auch mal durchzulesen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Notwehr
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Putativnotwehr


----------



## Acryllic (12. März 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Hmm, ganz ehrlich gesagt bin ich noch nicht viel schlauer ...
Es scheint so, als ob dieses Problem nicht ganz klar zu beantworten ist, mögl. Weise wegen einer rechtlichen "grauen Zone" ?!
Oder liegt es einfach an den unterschiedlichen Gesetzen der verschiedenen Bundesländer?
Ich hätte von vorneherein sagen sollen:
Ich komme aus dem schönen Rheinland.

Das Grundstück ist nicht gut einsehbar (da Waldstück, dass dicht von Bäumen umzäunt ist) also muss jemand wirklich kontrollieren *wollen* ... man kann das Gewässer nicht sehen, ohne das Grundstück zu betreten.
Was kontrolliert ein Landesfischereieauftragter denn ?
Wird er wirklich ALLE in der Behörde verzeichneten Gewässer stichprobenartig kontrollieren, oder ist er eher mit Flüssen, etc. beschäftigt ?!?
Also genauer gefragt: Wird dort kontrolliert, wenn mein Bekannter nicht ausdrücklich jemanden dazu beauftragt?

Eine mündliche Genehmigung wurde ja bereits erteilt, eine formlose schriftliche dürfte auch kein Problem sein.
Müsste aber tatsächlich ein Tagesschein (hier gibt es *sehr* genaue Bestimmungen, wie ein solcher auszusehen hat)
würde das ganze ja um einiges komplizierter werden..
Ich will meinen Bekannten nicht unnötig mit sowas nerven .. ist schon nett genug von ihm, mich dort angeln zu lassen.

Ein Aufzuchtgewässer ist es meines Wissens auch nicht.
Das Grundstück samt Gewässer ist ein Erbstück. Soweit ich weiß wurde es vor kurzem an jemanden Verpachtet (da mein Bekannter nicht die Zeit hat, sich ständig um das Gewässer zu kümmern) allerdings mit einem rechtlich-eingeräumten privaten Nutzungsrecht.

Hoffe das hilft euch weiter.
Ist niemand im Angelboard, der Landesfischereiaufseher ist/war oder sich mit den Gesetzen und diesem speziellen Fall auskennt?
Unser damaliger Angellehrer war Landesfischereiaufseher, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wie ich ihn erreichen soll (liegt inzwischen etwas zurück)


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (23. April 2007)

*AW: Privatgewässer*

Alleine die Erlaubniss deines Freundes reicht aus. Privatbesitz, umzäunt oder nicht, darf von Fischereiaufsehern oder vom Ordnungsamt nicht betreten werden. Punkt. Sowas darf nur die POLIZEI. Allerdings nur bei "Gefahr im Verzug", d.h. zur Vereitelung von Straftaten oder bei Gefahr für anderer Leib und Leben. Solche Aktionen ziehen allerdings gewaltigen Schreibkram nach sich, diverse Formulare sowie eine handschrifliche Stellungnahme (wo ich so gern schreibe), werden also wirklich nur in Notfällen durchgezogen. Und die Kontrolle, ob ein Angler auf einem Privatgrundstück eine Erlaubnis hat, gehört nicht dazu. Lass dir von deinem Bekannten etwas Schriftlich formloses geben, so in etwa" Herr XXX hat das Recht, im Rahmen meines privaten Nutzungsrechts dieses Gewässer zu befischen. HerrYYY" und geh damit zum neuen Pächter, alles weitere muß der klären. Verbieten darf er dir's aber nicht, es sei er macht 'ne Fischzucht draus.


----------

